
Chinese toddler disables mom's iPhone for 47 years - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/06/chinese-toddler-disables-moms-iphone-for-47-years.html
======
sh4z
How does this work? Can I try to enter a code unlimited amount of times, and
then once I stop it adds all the failed attempts up? Great brute force
defense.

Shouldn't the time limit incrementally increase. Wrong answer, try again.
Wrong answer, try again. Wrong answer, you can try again in 1 minute..? Was
the toddler left with the phone for 20 years?

------
gutnor
I don't know what to think of this, that seems a weird implementation, is that
a genuine iPhone ?

I would have thought that the cooldown would prevent entering a new passcode
for an increasing period of time. There should have been several more
reasonable cooldown period but way beyond the patience of the most tenacious
toddler (eg: 1 day) before hitting 47 years.

What's going on then ? The iPhone allows you to try as many times as you want,
but upon success, it tells you "Sorry bro, you have tried 1000th time before
so you'll have to wait 80 years" What's the point ? Why no just prevent even
attempting it ?

~~~
dvtv75
The toddler granddaughter of a colleague played with the colleague's father's
(genuine) iPhone back in 2013, and disabled it for more than 43 years.
("iPhone is disabled try again in 22,685,550 minutes")

It's definitely not a new thing.

------
jkahn
I don’t buy this. My toddler plays with my phone all the time and the most
it’s been locked for is 5 minutes.

~~~
debt
try using a smarter toddler

~~~
cbluth
Or a dumber one

------
aylons
Well, that goes for Android - if your passcode is locked, you may always re-
authenticate using your full Google Account password. Quite surprised this is
not the way for iOS devices.

------
deweller
So are you telling me that you can continue to enter wrong passwords while the
phone is under a lockout period? And doing that will continue to extend the
lockout period?

If so, that is an overlooked implementation bug. Apple should fix that.

You should not be able to extend the lockout period while the phone is locked
out.

------
Casseres
I think it's crazy that there's no upper bound in the time delay. Surely 1
month or even 1 year is long enough between inputs to penalize someone trying
to brute force it?

~~~
eat_veggies
There used to be an upper bound of a few hours (not sure how many, but less
than 24) where it'd prompt you to plug it into itunes, and wouldn't let you
enter any more attempts. I'm not sure if they removed it.

~~~
lttlrck
When this happened to me last month it hit 1 hour, then on the next attempt
required connection to iTunes.

------
Zanni
"I couldn't really wait for 47 years and tell my grandchild it was your
father's mistake," the woman was quoted as saying.

